# Betta Plus or Aqua Plus?



## Rhondabelle (Mar 15, 2011)

I was having a conversation with my boss today about what water conditioner to use. My town water isn't bad but of course there is chlorine in it, so I don't want to not use anything. I'm thinking about using my parents non-chlorinated well water (which when tested came back as comparable to bottled water), would I still need to use a conditioner? 

And do I HAVE to use Betta Plus or can I use Aqua Plus? My boss told me to not use Aqua Plus because apparently Betta Plus has salt in it that bettas "need". I know it has Indian Almond Leaf but I didn't know about the salt. 

To be totally honest with you I don't think my boss knows all that much about bettas, he's more of a cichlid guy. So I'd like your opinions so that if I get into the conversation again I can say to him "this is what I found online". 

Thank you sooooo much in advance!


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Healthy bettas do not need salt.
That said, I don't know those two; I use Prime in my tank.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

i use this one

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Betta-...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1304627497&sr=8-1

Ingredients
Deionized Water, Sodium thiosulfate, Disodium EDTA, Sodium carbonate, Potassium chloride, Sodium chloride, Magnesium chloride, Calcium chloride, Manganese EDTA, Strontium chloride, Iron EDTA, Artificial color.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I use Nutrafin AquaPlus, and it works fine, I think all water condtioners work the same. The betta doesnt need the salt, so dont use the Betta Plus.  Any other kind will do. And yes, I think you do still have to use water condtioner on well water, but I'm not positive.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I had a small bottle of betta plus when I purchased my 0.5 gal hospital tank. The NutraFin Betta Plus, correct? I'm not sure if it has salt in it, but it does have IAL in it (also the chemical itself is a little brownish so they're ...possibly...not lying about IAL).

I used it to treat my QT because my large bottle of Prime would be too much of a pain to get a 0.5Gal dose-worth. My fishies are okay...no health problems, no side effects, no mental degradation.......haha.

SeaChem Prime is popular for a reason, because a lot of urban areas now use Chloramine to treat tap water. Regular dechlorinators only get rid of the chlorine part, but now you've got the other half...ammonia floating around now. 

Source of all knowledge, XD: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=66595


----------



## Rhondabelle (Mar 15, 2011)

ok so if I got the Aqua Plus or the Pime I'd need to get a dropper to measure it out then cause I suck at math o.0 

What about the well water? There's no chlorine or chloramine in it and it doesn't go through a softener. My mom kept her betta alive for 7 years without using a conditioner...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I use TopFin. It works to remove chlorine chloramine and helps with the slime coat. Also helps with heavy metals. Good luck!


----------

